# HAVANESE RESCUE NEEDS YOUR HELP!!



## Laurief

I want to present to you all the urgent needs that we presently have within Havanese Rescue 

From January 2009 to present Hav Rescue has brought in  80  dogs!!! Each one has needed transportation, foster care, vet care etc! 
If we do not have enough foster homes, we have to turn them away and not accept them into HRI. 


FIRST : We DESPERATELY need foster families in the mid-west especially in Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, and Minnesota!!!! 
Dont be afraid to volunteer to take in a foster - it is one of the most rewarding things that you can do. I presently have my fourth HRI foster, and it is the greatest thing. Please Please Please, go to the HavaneseRescue.com website and volunteer to be a foster family! 
If anyone has questions regarding this before signing up, feel free to PM me and I would be happy to answer any questions. 

SECOND: We are very very low on some supplies for our foster babies. Since most of the moneys that we make goes towards the high cost of vet care, we rely upon donations of supplies to keep our fosters in leashes, harnesses, belly bands etc. 
Please consider making a donation to HRI of supplies - they can be mailed to me at Laurie Frangione 33 Oxford Place Hillsborough, NJ 08844 

We deperately need medium and small step in harnesses with the double D rings - 1/2" Leads and 1/2" soft 20 foot leads. Many of our Mill dogs need to be kept on long leads in order to get them, since they are so frightened of people. 

Please consider helping us out in some way - it is all for the pups!!

Please be a Havanese Angel:angel:

Laurie


----------



## boo2352

Laurie, are the step-in harnesses sold on the rescue site ok? I thought I could kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Laurief

Boo, yes the ones in the store would be fabulous. You can ask Stacy to ship them directly to me - this way you dont have to pay for shipping to me. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## boo2352

Great -- I'll do that.


----------



## Miss Paige

And we need foster homes in MO-along with the rest of the Midwest. And count in KY & TN as needing homes.

Laura-I will send you some harnesses-I will get them in the mail next week. 

Pat


----------



## Laurief

Pat, thanks for that information as well as the donation!!! You know better than anyone that the donations mean so much, and are so appreciated!!

SO PLEASE - ALL OF YOU IN THE STATES LISTED BY ME AND PAT - PLEASE CONSIDER FOSTERING A HAVANESE!!!! I can promise you it is very rewarding and exciting!!!


----------



## marjrc

I would love to foster, but of course live way too far to be of any use. I have contacted Cdn. Hav Rescue, but the cases here are extremely rare. (I don't think there's been a single Hav in Quebec needing rescue yet) It is scary that there are so many people buying dogs, any dogs, that can't or won't continue to care for them after a while. It frustrates me to no end!! :frusty:

Thank you to all who do so much to help these rescues!


----------



## Laurief

FYI to all:\

Kathy has donated to Havanese Rescue 24 harnesses and 24 leads in Memory and honor of Roxy - the pup who thought she was a Havanese.

Please think about donating, in memory, in honor, of any Hav, dog or person who meant something to you and would look upon your donation as a blessing in their honor!

Laurie


----------



## lfung5

I wish I could foster! I'll bring my donation to the playdate


----------



## Miss Paige

Even if you can't foster think about joining. There are other things you could do. We are always looking for people to Id a dog for us-or help in transporting a dog from one situation to another-might be just picking up a dog from the person surrendering it and getting it on the way to a foster home. Or if we are needing to get a dog from a "short-term" foster home to a longer term home we would need help in transporting. And there are more than the above items you could volunteer to do for HRI. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman (HRI kid)
Ms Frannie (HRI kid)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Andybody out there have computer skills?*

I need someone to help advertise the quilts next year!

What do HRI Volunteers do? There is nothing they don't do! A few ways our volunteers help HRI include:
quilting squares for the HRI Quilt Fundraiser
coordinating the fabrication of the quilt
selling quilt tickets
maintaining the HRI stores
taking pictures of foster dogs and quilt squares for store items and publicity
communicating HRI news to local HCA clubs
posting pictures and write-ups of our foster dogs on Petfinder
designing and maintaining the HRI website
creating databases for tracking dogs and people who support HRI
coordinating dog transports
driving a leg of a transport
fostering
checking on dogs in shelters
helping HRI maintain its financial records
being available to counsel someone about a dog behavior issue
helping HRI with fundraising efforts
writing policies, procedures and educational info for other volunteers
educating the public by setting up booths at local pet expos or shows
coordinating an online auction to raise funds
creating a slideshow or video for youtube or educational venues
serving as a board member and/or officer
providing financial support to HRI
doing home visits for potential foster homes or adopters
doing reference checks for volunteers and prospective adopters
using their personal network of friends to help us find people to pull a dog, or do a home visit
storing things for HRI - like leashes, collars, bellybands, etc
generating donations of items from businesses or individuals for our foster dogs or for auctions and fundraisers
working on the newsletter committee
grooming dogs in foster care
advertising quilts
providing moral support and camaraderie to other volunteers as they share their successes and challenges with HRI dogs.

Skills Required to Volunteer: Enthusiasm, a love for Havanese, time and energy! If you review the list of what HRI Volunteers do, you'll see that we have people who sew, have computer skills or accounting skills, knowledge of Havanese, knowledge of dog training, knowledge of medical and behavioral issues, communication skills, work skills related to fundraising and writing grants, the ability to open their hearts to a dog in need of a foster home, time to help with reference checks, some space in their home for items for our HRI foster dogs, and compassion and love for this breed and the other people involved in rescue.


----------



## swtxsweetie

awww i wish i can foster....but i m in MD .... a lil too far


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*any one who wants to volunteer...*

Please go to www.havaneserescue.com and click on volunteering.

It takes a while to process, and it is the same application for all types of things even if you cannot foster. Fill it out...and who knows, maybe you will find a new volunteer job that is wonderful.

And for potential fosters in EVERY state, one never knows when or where a dog will come in...please fill out the application as it does take a while to process!

www.havaneserescue.com
Click on Volunteering
Click on Registration

Volunteer Registration PDF Print E-mail

To become a volunteer with Havanese Rescue Inc, you must register on our website.

Please answer all the questions on the registration form. We cannot process your application without all the requested data.

Thank you for your interest in becomming a volunteer with Havanese Rescue Inc!

Register


----------



## Laurief

Joyce, Please sign onto the website and join HRI and offer to foster. Just because your state is not one that we have a need for right this second -believe me - we will eventually need some in your state at some point and we would love for you to be ready to accept a pup. 

Also, Linda did a wonderful job of outlining SO many things that HRI volunteers do, other than fostering. We are growing, our number of pups coming in is growing - and we need more volunteers to continue. 

PS - Anyone coming to my playdate in Oct. can bring their donation at that time.


----------



## casperkeep

I just wanted to put my input in on fostering....this is my heart job.....I LOVE IT!!! I have had three fosters since voluntering at the end of last years Nationals. I truly love taking them in and getting them ready for there fur-ever homes. I have met some great people through havanese rescue and the families that adopt my foster babies. Laurie I will be donating money in memory of Betzie Boo and Savannah my first foster. I just recieved an email that my Sweet Savannah passed away this week in her sleep. She was such a sweet little girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Which one was Savannah...*

I don't remember which rescue she was, there have been so many. Can you tell us a little bit about her?


----------



## Julie

I have a wierd question and hopefully someone can tell me some answers....

How do you actually know that the dog is a havanese when it goes in to HRI?

Tonight at work I saw a flier someone put up that has shihtzu's.llhaso apso,and it actually said a havanese for adoption. It said he was a 3 year old havanese in tact male and that he must be neutered within 2 weeks of adoption/current on shots etc. and for 50.00! This is to pay vet bills I guess? Anyway----I looked at his picture and he is shaved down (oh good lord-ugly really) and I just couldn't help but think "the poor sole"...I wonder if it is for real...a havanese. In my mind--I kept telling myself he will be peeing all over my house and be a mess...move on Julie.....but still...I can't help but want to give the creep 50.00 and at least give him to HRI. What the heck should I do? What if he really isn't a hav? How do I know? I'm guessing this is from a back yard breeder/puppy mill situation and yet---we just do not have havanese around here....for real. Could it _actually _be?


----------



## Laurief

Julie, HRI sends out a representative to interact and check out the dog to establish if it is truly a Havanese. then a decision is made whether to accept the dog into HRI. Of course with foster homes so few and far between right now, they cannot accept a dog into HRI unless they have a foster home lined up. That is why we needs volunteers to foster so badly. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## charlynh

How can I find a rescue dog in the north east


----------



## Laurief

You can look at the Havs that are in foster, and ready for adoption. I happen to have a foster myself and he is in the northeast. 
Go to havaneserescue.com


----------



## Scooter's Family

I just got my first call from HRI last night so we can be a foster family!!! Filled out and mailed my contract today so I should be getting a call about my home visit soon as well. I know she contacted some of my references already and was going to try to reach our vet this morning or on Monday. We're in GA but I'd drive to any surrounding state to pick up if necessary, these dogs are the sweetest things!


----------



## Laurief

Ann, I am SO excited to hear that news!~!! THAT is the kind of response I am hoping to see from my thread! YOu will just love it!


----------



## pjewel

For now, until I can offer to foster, I'd be happy to do any writing necessary, or anything graphic related if it would be helpful. If there's a need, just holler.


----------



## Laurief

Geri - and all,

I do not know the exact need from day to day with HRI - the Board of Directors and the heads of committees, know best. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE - Just go onto Havenserescue.com and just put your application to volunteer. Geri, graphic related items would be greatly appreciated, phone calls, computer work, ANYTHING.

So Geri, please sign on to Havaneserescue.com and send in an applicaton to volunteer. Not everyone can foster, and they certainly understand that! but you can help in so many other ways!! 
Thanks - you are a doll!
Laurie


----------



## pjewel

I started to fill out the application to volunteer, but everything seems geared to fostering. They ask so many questions relative to that and I cannot do that right at this moment. Can I fill out the rest of it without all the foster stuff? I really would like to help but I don't want them to have the wrong idea about how I can help right now.


----------



## Scooter's Family

You only fill out that portion IF you're planning to foster. Go ahead and fill it out, I did before I was ready to foster and I volunteered to drive or whatever else I could do.


----------



## Laurief

There is also a forms called the Skills form - that is the one you fill out and submit if you want to help with other than fostering. If you plain on fostering you too have to fill out the form. 
Geri, I am sure there is something that you can do to help if not fostering!!
You have a great heart for these babies!


----------



## Julie

Another thing Geri--you can contact Linda (Rikidaisy) because I know she could use help within HRI with quilt advertising and things like that. Please contact her...there are many many jobs that need volunteers.


----------



## marjrc

I'm soooooo sorry to hear about Savannah passing away, Megan!! We met her in Chicago and I didn't realize she was so ill. I forget what her health issues were. How nice that she found love in your home and arms and in the home of her newest owners. ((megan))

Ann, good for you!! I KNOW you will have no trouble helping HRI out, though you will have to make sure those fosters stay away from all that baking you do.


----------



## [email protected]

What are step in harness?? Maybe I could use one. Walt


----------



## Scooter's Family

I buy them from PetEdge. They're so easy to put on and they're inexpensive.


----------



## Laurief

Walt, they are harnesses that are easy to put on, you lay them on the floor and the dog can step into them, they come up and clasp at the back. We have had a few less expensive type harnesses donated and they have broken while fosters were on them. We must avoid that since these babies are already scared & could take off. Also, if you check out the HavtoHavit store ont he rescue website, there are harnesses there that work very well.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I've never had a problem with them so far, they hold up well.


----------



## Laurief

I too have not had a problem with those either but have had feedback from some rescue people. Now, I dont know if they were the ones from Petedge, I just know that they did not have real strong rings.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I'll keep that in mind since we hope to foster, I'll make sure whatever we have is sturdy.


----------



## Miss Paige

I use a harness for both Roman and Frannie-I have a Puppia for both of them-it's not a step in but I feel better using that type than a step in. I do have both kinds though.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Miss Paige

Geri:

Please apply to join HRI even if you can't foster at this time-there is a box on the application toward the end of the process that says-volunteer only-you can check that box and should things change at any time you can change your volunteer status.

Pat


----------



## Laurief

Boo, I want to thank you so much for your generous donation of harnesses. 
they arrived today from the HavtoHavit store & they are perfect. I know many little foster babies will get use out of them!! 

Thanks again!

Laurie


----------



## boo2352

Glad you got them, Laurie.


----------



## Laurief

*Who is my generous donater??????????*

Oh my gosh - today I received two boxes, one of 24 reflective collars, and another of 24 1/2" leads.

Kathy - I am thinking that these are from you. I just wanted to let you know that they came as 24 leads , and 24 reflective COLLARS, not Harnesses. I am sure we can use the collars as well, but wanted to be sure that that is what you ordered.

Laurie- a very happy HRI supply lady!!


----------



## Julie

That is wonderful news Laurie! It must be like Christmas at your house! 

There is a package coming your way from Iowa. I mailed it out today.


----------



## CapotesMom

I live in Texas but if you need any fosters I can help! I'm home all the time now.


----------



## Sarah

I will go through some things that I have here that were Roxy's and see what I can ship...


----------



## Laurief

Oh Sarah - that is awfully generous of you!! considering what you have been through with Roxy - I will have to be sure that any of her items get sent to a VERY special Rescue!!!! What a kind heart you have!


Thanks Julie, I will watch for the package - I appreciate anything you sent!


----------



## marjrc

I guess Christmas came early this year! Yaaaaay!


----------



## Laurief

:clap2::clap2: Julie, your wonderful box of belly bands came this weekend!!!
They are absolutely adorable- I love the fabric on them!!! 
You did such a fabulous job, they look wonderful and I thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking the time to make and donate these to our foster babies !! :hug:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hey Julie-Maybe I could start by making something like belly bands. Are they easy to do? I bought a sewing machine at the beginning of summer and it's still in the box in my living room.


----------



## Julie

Ann,
That is a good idea and it'll be a good start for your quilt block?:becky:

Do you want my belly band instructions? Send me a pm with your email and I'll tell you how I do it. Ok?


----------



## Scooter's Family

SKEERT!!!


----------



## Paige

Laurie, I am still tying blankets. I should be done with the first batch this week, and I have bought the fabric for the second batch. I will also be filling out the forms this week.


----------



## Julie

That's awesome Paige!:thumb:


----------



## fibtaylo

Paige said:


> Laurie, I am still tying blankets. I should be done with the first batch this week, and I have bought the fabric for the second batch. I will also be filling out the forms this week.


Can you give instructions on trying blankets? I think that is what I see your dogs laying on in the picture, in which case I think that is something I too could do if they need more.

Thanks


----------



## Scooter's Family

Barb - You can find instructions online, Google "fleece knotted blankets" and you'll get a tutorial. I'm going to try to make them too!


----------



## Sanya Sanders

*Canadian Havanese Rescue??*



marjrc said:


> I would love to foster, but of course live way too far to be of any use. I have contacted Cdn. Hav Rescue, but the cases here are extremely rare. (I don't think there's been a single Hav in Quebec needing rescue yet) It is scary that there are so many people buying dogs, any dogs, that can't or won't continue to care for them after a while. It frustrates me to no end!! :frusty:
> 
> Thank you to all who do so much to help these rescues!


Hi, I also live in Canada (Toronto) and I'm wondering if you have found the Canadian Havanese Rescue?? I would love to volunteer if there is such an organization here?? 

Thanks! Sanya


----------



## Beamer

Sanya,

Here is one:
http://www.havaneserescue.ca/?q=adoptionopprotunties

Not sure if he is still avaliable though, as it was posted last month. But as Marj said, there are hardly any Canadian havs needing rescue.

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Sanya, if you contact Rescue from the link Ryan posted above, you can let them know that you would like to volunteer in helping them out. It could be with computer work, fostering, organizing things, etc.... Here is a contact form you can fill out.  http://www.havanesefanciers.com/?q=contact


----------



## Milygood

I am new to this forum, and am just getting started in my search for a Havanese for our family. Our rescued mix breed died 2 Oct. ago, and think its time for another dog! I think a Havanese would be the perfect addition and definitely want to get one that needs to be rescued. I'm in Nashville, TN if anyone knows of any fairly close by!
Thanks,
Emily


----------



## Laurief

Emily, Please go to Havaneserescue.com take a look through our pups who are available for adoption and who are still in foster care. 

If you find one you are interested in, fill out an application and it will be sent to the foster family for that dog. 

Even if you dont find one NOW, if you fill out an application, it will be held, and you can always contact them if you see one that you are interested in at a later date. 

We have some wonderful rescue babies available and I hope that you find your forever Havanese there!!!


----------

